# Question re: Marble Crayfish



## jaymz (Jun 29, 2011)

I purchased a marble crayfish today because she was berried i seen 2 babies in the bag on the way home swimming around but they have seem to retreated back to the comfort of the tail. I have her in the tank now and was wondering how long the babies hide under the tail?


----------



## jaymz (Jun 29, 2011)

jaymz said:


> I purchased a marble crayfish today because she was berried i seen 2 babies in the bag on the way home swimming around but they have seem to retreated back to the comfort of the tail. I have her in the tank now and was wondering how long the babies hide under the tail?


Cancel the question lol shes shaking them off her tail now


----------

